# 2012 Versa Door Lock Issue



## JustinFromVA (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, first post here!

Hoping someone has had this same issue or similar and can point me in the right direction for a solution.

2012 Nissan Versa Sedan 1.6 SV. I am having a problem with all the doors unlocking/locking. Currently only the front passenger and rear driver doors lock/unlock no problem with both the key FOB and the unlock/lock buttons on the doors. The driver door and rear passenger doors do not unlock or lock with both the key FOB and door buttons. I have to use the actual key to unlock the driver door and have to use my hand to unlock the rear passenger door from the inside.

Anyone know the fix for this issue? It's been happening for a couple years now. I changed the batteries in both key FOBs so I know the FOB battery is not the issue.

TIA!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's only certain doors then the door actuators are bad. They're sealed "toy boat" type motors and the brushes can wear out. There's no cheap fix, you need to replace the actuators.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Ps - Just looked up the actuators and they're integral on the Versa, you need to replace the latch/lock assemblies.


----------



## JustinFromVA (Dec 7, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Ps - Just looked up the actuators and they're integral on the Versa, you need to replace the latch/lock assemblies.


Thank you, I'll look into this


----------

